# Post some of your Favorite Pictures



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few of mine.
Eli & Jay when they were young
Eli & Jay a little Older
Eli Fishing with me
Jay in Peru
My little Cindy Craford
My Avatar
My true love in Life


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Limit of reds on the stringer
My girlfriend hooked up to a red in Port O Conner


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

The fishing cousins...well, ya can see we're getting older 
~'53, '74, '98


----------



## ccolley68 (Mar 26, 2011)

Swordfish going from our house in the Florida Keys to the Bahamas for a day trip for swords.









Heading offshore from Daytona on my uncle's boat.









Those are the best I have on my iPad. I'll have to get the actual computer out to get some of my other favorites.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm the the one on the right about 35 from the dam.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My get away

Son

Jo Jo

My Dad


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

A couple from late this afternoon bass fishing and scattered over the years.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pictures*

1.) Always reminds me of the most insane topwater bite I've ever had. All solid fish. Had my boss along with me for that trip luckily.
2.) Getting limits of big AJ's in glass conditions
3.) Waking up to calm seas 80 miles out.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Since today would have been my moms birthday, here is one of my favorite of her fishing.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Various sunsets


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

heres one


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

my boy's first good fish


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I have not been fishing since the last of January because of some sort illness or more heart attacks, so this is the pic of what I will be happy to see behind me.:spineyes:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Topwater trout


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here it is


-mac-


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Left out*

I left this one out.

This day we couldn't get a bite.
We threw everything even the kitchen sink

And the state record needle fish caught on top


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

the first 2 i took today and yesterday morning


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

couple that i like


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

My wife and me and my pops waitin or the tarpon bite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Ok, I'll play.... A few favorites I had on this computer.

1. - 2 bull reds from an epic night at the jetties (40 total). Boat record that stood until last year (52 and 45 on back to back days).
2. - My wife with a nice trout off the dock, oh and me too.
3. - 3 generations striper fishing last year on Texoma.
4. - My dad and I after a good day in the surf.
5. - Me and the Seaswirl at Eagle Point - rare shot of it on the trailer. Still going strong after almost 17 years.
6. - Biggest black drum I have ever seen - no idea on the weight.
7. - My brother-in-law (that passed away two weeks ago) and I with a good catch.
8. - Only proof from a 60 lb tarpon last year that pulled about 20 feet from the boat when the line wrapped after the second jump. Somehow snagged 3 scales though!


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

My favorite...holding rodNreel with right hand, camera in left:










Took this one Thursday.. rat red at the river. Maybe i need to pay more attention, but i never remember a red with the lateral line so defined on its tail:


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is one that stands out:
Sunrise going to our first spot during our trip at Bay Flats Lodge a couple weeks ago


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Feb. sunset at Baffin Bay.


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

my daughter and son (rip boy)
a limit in skinny clear water


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

forgot i had these on this pc


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Heres a few more


















































-mac-


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*They sure grow up quick !*

.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Still my favorite night fishing to date. Some notes on that trip.



> The wind was pretty flat so I told Andrew and Jeff, we might as well turn on the lights, try a few casts and see what happens. We started at 3 AM and fished until we woke Dwayne up at 6:30. By the time we stopped fishing and started cleaning, we had 13 keepers, with two or three over 17" and one 20" that my brother caught. Most of the fish we caught on  gulp glow shrimp,  saltwater assassin shad glow, or Texas Trout Killer II Jr. in glow. I was impressed with how the TTKII held up, Jeff and I caught 30 or 40 fish each and the lure lasted just fine. I had a saltwater assassin shad rigged up from years ago and it lasted about three fish. Towards the end of the morning I put on a topwater and out of four casts caught two fish; hindsight, I wish I would have put it on earlier.


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

*My Pics*


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

*My two sons five years ago*

With their first bull reds


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Too many to list but here's some from the weekend.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> I'm the the one on the right about 35 from the dam.


Fishingcacher... would that picture happen to be from Bennett Springs State Park in Missouri???


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

*Warriors Weekend POC Texas*

My Favorite event of the year is Warriors Weekend in Port O'Connor.
Last year there were more than 8 Greyhound buses that pulled up to the dock and 275 boats in the water waiting for the wounded heros and their family to board and enjoy a day of fishing.
If you have never been there or know about this program please go to www.warriorsweekend.org it is a very touching event.

Debbie


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

[


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*:*

old man, old man's prized fish, girlfriends first saltwater fish, and a relization that i should take more pictures


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Friday afternoon


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*Aerial photos*

Aerial photos of Galveston Tarpon and Costa Rica mahi mahi


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Just a few from the past couple of years...


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Some more...


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

and a few more...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

1. First pig in the trap I built.
Daughter and grandson at Sabine.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Quick wade before a night with limits of flat fish. I thought it was a nice pic.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*bird dog*

training


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*puppy*

early training


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

Tank wins


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Suns not going down on ME !!*










Are we tired yet?




























Smile Boy !!!


----------



## Goin Coastal (Jan 17, 2011)

My son's first keeper trout


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Here are a couple from good Friday with my boys. It was awesome spending some Dad time on the water with just us 3.


----------



## slim (Mar 7, 2005)

Great pictures! Here's a few of my favorites...


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

*Some of my favorites*

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflagRollover Pass,Bolivar Peninsula ,Texas


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

A few of my favorites

2 in one shot off video (Benelli Super Nova)
Wife catching florida specks
40" Baffin red on a trout rod (Croaker!)
2/3 of a super slam in Mathagorda
The dog being rediculous


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

Rbamerican said:


> Tank wins


I agree!! Wow:cheers:


----------



## Dane-gerous (Jul 15, 2011)

Good looking pics there Slim!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Just a few good ones. I have so many....
1.Baffin Sunset
2. Morning run to Baffin
3. East Matagorda sunset
4. Sunrise on Big Lake LA
5. East Matgorda double hookup
6. Wifes trout - Tide Gauge Bar


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*We Caught our Capacity*

From a long time ago post
A Spoof sent to my brothers Titled

*"We didn't catch our limit we caught our Capacity".*
*.*
*.*


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Just an assortment of pics from some good times, mostly Goose(Gracie) and I and my other girls.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's a few more!


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Galvanizer (Oct 16, 2011)

*Favorite pics*

Some of my favorites that make me realize just how much my son has grown


----------



## Pelagic Spongebob (Jul 10, 2011)

1.Few Friends, Few Snaps
2.Cousin and My Girl
3. 12'7 Gator
4.Ducks
5. Couple Canadians
6.Saltwater Soul


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Heres some of mine


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Rbamerican said:


> Tank wins


 NO SHAT, dem some good fish


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Chickengirl stylin and proflyin


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

A few of mine.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*They Grow Up Fast*

A few pictures on this computer.

6 years old.

First cast.

Toilet Bowl Flush.

TH


----------

